# 

## witu102

Witam, mam wolno stojący dom w obrysie prostokąt około 12m szerokości i 11m długości. Chciałbym zainstalować system monitoringu ze względu na powtarzające się ostatnio dziwne zjawiska ludzkie..min próba włamania do garażu, wyrzucanie śmieci do naszych śmietników czy próba wejścia na ogród. Myślałem o zestawie 4 kamery + rejestrator, na co zwrócić uwagę, o czym nie zapomnieć jakie rozdzielczości kamer zastosować (standard to chyba 420linii) . Od razu mówię, że nad piętrem znajduje się ocieplone nieużytkowe poddasze, o wysokości ok 1m a instalacji żadnych pod kamery pociągniętych nie mam.

----------


## Pawlo111

Zajżyj na forum wątek "Instalacja alarmowa raz jeszcze" tam już było to i owo o kamerach kopułkowych i rejestratorach - kartach do kompa.
Ja u siebie ułoże przewody w podbitce cztery sztuki po naroznikach i jeden wprost na furtkę.
A jeśli bedzie kasa to kupię kopułkowe kolorowe kamery z podświetlaniem w podczerwieni a może uda sie wyrwać za rozsądne pieniądze jakąś megapikselową?

----------


## witu102

Ja myślałem o czymś takim: http://allegro.pl/item1149927646_mon...mera_z060.html lub takim: http://allegro.pl/item1142842505_mon...ator_z035.html. Generalnie tak, żeby całość się do 2000zł zamknęła...ale mimo, że teoretycznie rozumiem, co pisze w opisie, nie mam pojęcia czy oferowane produkty to średnia pólka, niska półka czy szmelc, na którym nie rozpoznam nawet samego siebie...i czy założony budżet 2K na 4kamery + rejestrator to realne koszty czy muszę dozbierać 2x tyle, żeby to sens miało :smile:

----------


## Los Pedroz

Jeżeli chcesz obserwować bliskie otoczenie to wystarczy, ale w nocy w odległości powyżej  10 m trudno jest przy takich kamerach zidentyfikować twarz.  Takie sprzęty nadają się raczej do monitoringu pomieszczeń. Niestety dobra kamera z dobra optyką to koszt powyżej 500 zł szt.

----------


## monitsystem

> ...a może uda sie wyrwać za rozsądne pieniądze jakąś megapikselową?...


To wyprowadź od razu skrętkę, gdyż kamery Megapikselowe działają po IP, więc trzeba zrobić topologię sieci LAN.

Z doświadczenia wiem, że... im więcej wydasz na monitoring CCTV tym lepszy obraz będziesz miał.
Moim zdaniem minimalny koszt na monitoring posesji to ok 5-6 tyś pln netto. (rejestrator+dysk min: 1200zł, 4-5 kamer minimum po 600, zasilacz, przewody monitor)

Gdybyś potrzebował pomocy w doborze sprzętu to pisz śmiało. (jedna  uwaga: wszystkie komponenty systemu cctv musza mieć dobrane parametry do siebie - jeśli dasz dobre kamery a zły rejestrator to wywalasz w błoto kasę za kamery i odwrotnie)

----------


## witu102

monitoring ma być bardziej odstarszaczem niż miałbym z niego przedstawiać dowody w sądzie...
widziałem kamery 540 linii http://allegro.pl/kamera-dzien-noc-5...290771001.html i do tego rejestrator z dyskiem
np taki http://allegro.pl/h-264-rejestrator-...298939083.html. Generalnie na 4 kanały/7dni dysk 320GB powinien starczyć...
W sumie koszt w granicach 2 tys...wiem, że nie jest to system dla lotniska czy ambasady, ale czy do domu jednorodzinnego, gdzie nie ma specjalnej przestępczości wokół nie wystarczy?

----------


## rzufik1

> To wyprowadź od razu skrętkę, gdyż kamery Megapikselowe działają po IP, więc trzeba zrobić topologię sieci LAN.
> 
> Z doświadczenia wiem, że... im więcej wydasz na monitoring CCTV tym lepszy obraz będziesz miał.
> Moim zdaniem minimalny koszt na monitoring posesji to ok 5-6 tyś pln netto. (rejestrator+dysk min: 1200zł, 4-5 kamer minimum po 600, zasilacz, przewody monitor)
> 
> Gdybyś potrzebował pomocy w doborze sprzętu to pisz śmiało. (jedna  uwaga: wszystkie komponenty systemu cctv musza mieć dobrane parametry do siebie - jeśli dasz dobre kamery a zły rejestrator to wywalasz w błoto kasę za kamery i odwrotnie)


oj tak czytam i czytam i pragnę powiedzieć koledze że nie tędy droga... klienta zdobywa się inaczej :smile: 

Megapixele... fajna sprawa ale .. co ta kamera zobaczy w nocy ? ( tzw porno)  no chyba że to boisko piłkarskie i o oświetlenie nie mamy się co martwić.

co do doświadczenia w wydawaniu pieniędzy ominę wątek ale ciekawi mnie jedno jaki jest dobry a jaki zły rejestrator?

----------


## monitsystem

Kolega pisał, że może kiedyś... mpx
Więc dobra radą jest zrobienie tak jak piszę.

Osobiście mam głęboką nadzieję, że za 2-3 lata kamery mpx będą na tyle 'dualne' że będzie można je polecać za równo do pracy w dzień jak i w noc.

Co do rejestratorów i kamer (zwłaszcza ich 'lini') to jeśli jesteś instalotorem to sam wiesz jak jest...

----------


## sidi_tg

A co takiego brakuje kamerom megapixelowym, że nie mogą pracować w nocy?

Jeżeli chodzi o analogi, to unikałbym tych najtańszych. Potem mogą być problemy - na przykład oświetlacze dobrane tak, że kamera sama siebie oślepia  :smile: . 

Jeżeli masz do wydania kilka tysięcy, to ja bym się zastawiał nad takim rozwiązaniem, które nadawało by się już do integracji z jakimiś systemami BMS. Nie koniecznie musisz od razu całość instalować. Po kawałku, w miarę możliwości też się da.

----------


## Młynek2010

Siedzę w monitoringach od kilku lat... Robię wszystkie instalacje w PL dla pewnej wielkiej sieci sklepów z obuwiem oraz sieciówki z wyposażeniem wnętrz...

Kup sobie coś z allegro i zaraz jak przyjdzie to wywal do koszyka... kilkakrotnie byłem na serwisach takich wysypanych rejestratorów, kamer które w rzeczywistości nagrywały wielką pikselozę a nie obraz...

Nie ma się co oszukiwać monitoring to drogi temat, Rozsądny rejestrator to wydatek kilku tyś zł... oczywiście są półśrodki ale w razie jakiejkolwiek sytuacji po prostu z tego nagrania ani nie rozpoznasz twarzy, ani marki auta itp...

Ostatnio montowałem system na stacji kamer gdzie w sam sprzęt wpakowano prawie 40tyś zł, po dwóch tygodniach mieli pierwszą sprawę i przyjechała policja, jak zobaczyli system i obraz to im kopary opadły... Niektóre stacje mają monitoringi porobione właśnie tanio a dobrze i ani marki samochodu nie widać...

----------


## tommiberry

Witam,

Mam pytanie do osób z doświadczeniem. JEstem na etapie budowy domu i na pewno chcialbym zainstalowac sobie oprócz alarmu, monitoring. MIaly by to byc 4 kamery w kolo budynku +1 przy bramie wejsciowej.

Max kwota jaka moge na to przeznaczyc to 3tys zl (bez kabli,komputera)


Zastanawiam sie nad dwoma rozwiązaniami:
-rejestrator + kamery
-komputer+1.5TB dysk twardy+karta DVR+zasilacz UPS

Wydaje mi sie ze rozwiązanie z komputerem jest o tyle lepsze ze kupuje sobie wszystkie elementy osobno i moge je ciagle modyfikowac i upgradowac.

Zastanawiam sie tylko:
-czy taka karta w komputerze przekazuje dobrej jakosci obraz-tj nie gorszy niz kamera?czy ogólnie daje rade?
-jaki dobry program do obslugi tych kamer?
-jakie połaczenie z kamerami? Ethernet czy BNC?
-czy lepiej na okolo domu zainstalowac lampy z czujką ruchu? czy lepiej kamery na IR?
-czy lepiej kamery z wbudowaną IR?CZy z zewnętrznym promiennikiem podczerwieni? (po terenie najprawdopodobniej będą chodzily psy)

Za wszelkie uwagi, rady i info w sprawie bede bardzo wdzieczny.

----------


## tommiberry

Nikt nic nie doradzi?

----------


## Pawlo111

*-czy taka karta w komputerze przekazuje dobrej jakosci obraz-tj nie gorszy niz kamera?czy ogólnie daje rade?
-jaki dobry program do obslugi tych kamer?
-jakie połaczenie z kamerami? Ethernet czy BNC?
-czy lepiej na okolo domu zainstalowac lampy z czujką ruchu? czy lepiej kamery na IR?
-czy lepiej kamery z wbudowaną IR?CZy z zewnętrznym promiennikiem podczerwieni?*
-Daje rade
-po eternecie drożej ale lepszy obraz
-lampy z czujką ruchu dobre ale droga exploatacja dużo kW a jak masz psy to jeszcze więcej
-kamery z wbudowanymi IR na zewnątrz słabo dają radę

----------


## tommiberry

Moze pociągniemy ten temat?

-W takim razie mniej wiecej jaką karte trzeba kupic, mozecie polecic jakąś? Bo po allegro chodzą karty po 40, 300 i 500zl. 
-mozecie polecic jakis programik do osblugi kamer?
-przy ethernecie-mówisz o wyzszych kosztach kabla? czy kamer i innego sprzetu?bo na alledrogo malo sprzętu (kamer, kart PC na ethernet)

Jaki PC potrzebny do zestawu 5 kameR?Jakiej mocy musi byc ten komp?

Jesli mozecie polecic jakies forum, stronke itp gdzie mozna poczytac o tego typu rozwiązaniach to chetnie skorzystam?

Moze sami macie jakies rozwiązania które mozecie polecic? Jaką kamerke kupic? 
Ty Pawlo masz jakies doswiadczenie w tej kwesti? Mozesz cos polecic?DOradzic?

----------


## bestia

Pies i krzewy kolczaste to może i dobre rozwiązanie  :Smile:  ale nie róbmy z naszego domku fortecy z fosą dookoła  :big tongue:  Bardzo dużo domków jednorodzinnych mają pod opieką firmy ochroniarskie. Zakładają systemy alarmowe łącznie z czujnikami gazu, dymu itp. Dodatkowo są takie opcje jak "kod pod przymusem". Fajne to bo np. kiedy żona zostaje sama z dziećmi w domu, a ktoś napada ci na chatę i wymusza być rozłączył system alarmowy podajesz ustalony kod, który rozkodowuje alarm jak normalny kod, ale dodatkowo daje sygnał do centrum monitorowania, że kod wpisano pod przymusem, ktoś nas zaatakował, napadł. Przydatne rozwiązanie, zwłaszcza w dzisiejszych czasach, gdzie już nawet w domu cię napadają. Takie systemy alarmowe nie są wcale drogie, więc proponuje ci zapoznać się z ofertami firm ochroniarskich, a nóż znajdziesz coś dla siebie. Pozdrawiam

----------


## witu102

mam ochronę od Justusa, ale nie mam kontaktronów na czujniku ani barier podczerwieni wokół działki...i nie chodzi mi o to, żeby koniecznie złapać tego co mi wyrzuca śmieci czy kombinuje cos przy bramie, ale chodzi o to, żeby się dwa razy zastanowił zanim coś zrobi...
Uważam, że 4 kamery to nie jest tworzenie żadnej twierdzy tylko system wczesnego ostrzegania zarówno mnie jak i osobników z zewnątrz...

----------


## tommiberry

Zgadzam sie z Witu. Kamery pełnią bardzo dobrze funkcję prewencyjną-zarówno przed złodziejami jak i przed kims kto wyrzuca smieci do mojego smietnika.

W dzisiejszych czasach monitoring wokół domu moze miec wiecej zastosowan i moze sie przydac w wiekszej liczbie sytuacji niz ci sie wydaje BEstio  :big grin:

----------


## tommiberry

A tak wracając do tematu? POmoze ktos w temacie? Moze ktos polecic jakies rozsądne kamery za rozsadna cene? I odpowiedziec na moje powyzsze pytania? Ty WItu102 masz zamontowany monitoring?

----------


## witu102

nie ja nie mam miałem montować w wakacje ale w efekcie kupiłem dodatkowe mieszkanie i moje skupienie przeniosło się na jego remont :smile: 
Ale myślę, że w tym roku zamontuje...

----------


## Darek_w

> Witam, mam wolno stojący dom w obrysie prostokąt około 12m szerokości i 11m długości. Chciałbym zainstalować system monitoringu ze względu na powtarzające się ostatnio dziwne zjawiska ludzkie..min próba włamania do garażu, wyrzucanie śmieci do naszych śmietników czy próba wejścia na ogród. Myślałem o zestawie 4 kamery + rejestrator, na co zwrócić uwagę, o czym nie zapomnieć jakie rozdzielczości kamer zastosować (standard to chyba 420linii) . Od razu mówię, że nad piętrem znajduje się ocieplone nieużytkowe poddasze, o wysokości ok 1m a instalacji żadnych pod kamery pociągniętych nie mam.


Witam!
Jeżeli chcesz na nagranym obrazie rozpoznać (nie zobaczyć) intruza to musisz załozyć kamery dzień/noc lub kamery z IR do 30m . np.
http://www.alarmserwis.pl/cgibin/shop?info=4009 lub zapewnić stałe oświetlenie na posesji.
 W przeciwnym wypadku intruz Ci pomacha do kamery i tak go w nocy nie rozpoznasz. Co do nagrywania nikt już nie inwestuje w karty do PC. Najpopularniejsze sa rejestratory, które nagrywają sygnał video i audio na dysk twardy. Charakteryzują się stabilną pracą. Kwestia tylko jakiej firmy kupisz. Na rynku jest obecnie zatrzęsienie tego sprzętu Jak na prywatna posesje taki starczy http://www.alarmserwis.pl/cgibin/shop?info=45011 

Pozdr

----------


## ceberka

Witam Panowie, widzę, że sporo ciekawostek w temacie. Buduję dom ale z bali. Mam niewielką działkę z dzielnym owczarkiem  :smile:  ale chciałbym czegoś więcej. Co byście proponowali dla domu z bali? Jaki system alarmowy? Czujniki? Nad monitoringiem też myślę, ale kamery dziwnie mogą wyglądać w drewnianym otoczeniu. Co myślicie? Jaką firmę byście polecili z okolic Poznania?

----------


## dendrytus

> ale kamery dziwnie mogą wyglądać w drewnianym otoczeniu.


A alarm i elektryka wygląda dziwnie w drewnianym domu? W drewnianym domu to powinny wisieć lampy naftowe.
Alarm taki sam jak do domu z betonu. Nie ma czujek w obudowach z drewna.

----------


## witu102

bez przesady czy drewniany czy z cegły to i alarm i kamery się należą...obecnie kamery są tak niewielkie, że praktycznie ich spod okapu nie widać...do wnętrz też normalne czujki, lub do zabudowy mikrofalowe, ale wtedy ciężko zrobić sterowanie strefowe..można jeszcze w okna kontaktrony wpuścić (niewidoczne)...o ile wiem, to kabel od alarmu może iść w drewnie gdyż jest niskonapięciowy (12V max)

----------


## perkolator

> Witam Panowie, widzę, że sporo ciekawostek w temacie. Buduję dom ale z bali. Mam niewielką działkę z dzielnym owczarkiem  ale chciałbym czegoś więcej. Co byście proponowali dla domu z bali? Jaki system alarmowy? Czujniki? Nad monitoringiem też myślę, ale kamery dziwnie mogą wyglądać w drewnianym otoczeniu. Co myślicie? Jaką firmę byście polecili z okolic Poznania?


Przeszukaj allegro w sprawie cen sprzętu i oferię w sprawie cen instalacji. Nie pozwól się naciągać na usługę z ich materiałem, bo dodatkowo zapłacisz za ich marżę na sprzęcie.

----------


## door

w jakiej firmie znajdę ofertę z tym kodem pod przymusem?

----------


## szorek

wiem, że taką usługę na pewno ma w ofercie juwentus. pozdrawiam

----------


## rzufik1

> Przeszukaj allegro w sprawie cen sprzętu i oferię w sprawie cen instalacji. Nie pozwól się naciągać na usługę z ich materiałem, bo dodatkowo zapłacisz za ich marżę na sprzęcie.


Może i zapłaci ciut więcej ... ale wtedy ma gwarancję i na sprzęt i na montaż :smile:  mi nie przeszkadza jak klient sobie sam  kupi sprzęt  :smile:  nawet  lepiej  :smile: 
przecież jak się zepsuje to za demontaż i montaż mi zapłaci :smile:  a jeszcze jest  jakieś min 2 tyg bez alarmu. ( albo jego części)
co do firm z Poznania kiedyś współpracowałem z KMSERWICE  ale Przemek który tam pracował odszedł i ma swoją  działalność.
poszukaj  Przemek Strugarek na google :wink: 
i pozdrów go od krakusa :smile:

----------


## rzufik1

> w jakiej firmie znajdę ofertę z tym kodem pod przymusem?


przeca to funkcja centrali :smile:  i każda to ma... więc mówisz kolesiowi od monitoringu że to MA BYĆ  i jest wystarczy tylko oprogamować OUT lub PGM ( to to samo) i po sprawie :smile:

----------


## Basia_KRK

Poradźcie proszę, na co zwrócić uwagę przy wyborze kamery? 
Potrzebuję kamerę kopułkową, kolorową, wandaloodporną. 
Chcę wybrać coś z tej firmy: http://www.napad.pl/katalog/p-262-ka...kopulkowe.html, ale nie wiem, na co zwrócić uwagę, co jest istotne? 
- rozdzielczość min. 420 TVL
- jaka czułość najlepsza?
- jaki obiektyw najlepszy?

Zastanawiam się, czy jest konieczna kamera *z oświetlaczem podczerwieni*? - akurat centralnie u mnie jest latarnia chodnikowa, która bardzo dobrze oświetla chodnik. Czy te diody oświetlacza świecą w nocy, przez co kamera rzuca się w oczy?

----------


## arecki23

Polecałbym zapoznać się z artem na budopedia tam znajdziesz odpowiedź na swoje pytanie  :smile: 


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Basia_KRK

jakoś nie umiem znaleźć....  :sad:

----------


## Basia_KRK

Co sądzicie o tej kamerze? *AVC-442A Effio (5869)* http://www.napad.pl/katalog/produkty...-442a-5869.htm



Kamera kolorowa w obudowie wewnętrznej AVC 442 A

    przetwornik: 1/3" CCD HR SONY Effio DSP
    rozdzielczość: 650 TVL
    czułość: 0.05 lux
    obiektyw: 3.8mm
    ATW, AWB, BLC, AGC, AES
    dostępne kolory: czarny

    zasilanie: 12V DC/70mA 
    wymiary: 125 × 85mm

----------


## dendrytus

> Co sądzicie o tej kamerze? *AVC-442A Effio (5869)* http://www.napad.pl/katalog/produkty...-442a-5869.htm


Ładny kolor, fajna kopułka, ciekawy wygląd dzięki tym "fazkom".

----------


## Basia_KRK

> Ładny kolor, fajna kopułka, ciekawy wygląd dzięki tym "fazkom".


 Hehe, wizualnie też mi się podoba, ale czy ma dobre parametry? na tym się zupełnie nie znam....  :sad:

----------


## dendrytus

> Hehe, wizualnie też mi się podoba, *ale czy ma dobre parametry*? 
> (


A co to znaczy? 
Najprawdopodobniej jej parametry ci wystarczą. 
Kamer jest do stosowanie wewnątrz.

----------


## Basia_KRK

> Kamer jest do stosowanie wewnątrz.


 :ohmy:  to nie jest kamera na zewnątrz ?? ja potrzebuję na zewnątrz....

----------


## dendrytus

> to nie jest kamera na zewnątrz ?? ja potrzebuję na zewnątrz....


 Kamery zewnętrzne mają na ogół coś takiego jak IP44, co prawda jest to chińskie IP44, trochę odbiegające od europejskiego, ale i tak nie nadającego się do montażu bez dodatkowych daszków czy osłony przed deszczem

----------


## czarny30

Ja osobiscie polecalbym taka mamerke lub cos takiego typu.
Montowalem podobne kamerki w wielu miejscach i sprawdzaja sie wysmienicie

http://mikinet.pl/34-bcs-520ad-kamer...laczem-ir.html

A najlepiej to polecam normalne kamery takie jak ta 
http://mikinet.pl/standardowe/29-bcs...olor-230v.html
i do tego obudowa wandaloodporna z grzalka

----------


## AndrzejPielik

Ja kupiłem 4 megapikselowe i są to zdecydowanie rozsądne pieniądze: Kamera kopułkowa Mpix

----------


## dendrytus

> Ja kupiłem 4 megapikselowe i są to zdecydowanie rozsądne pieniądze: Kamera kopułkowa Mpix


To ktoś cię nieźle oszukał, bo kamera ta ma tylko 2 megapiksele

----------


## witu102

inna sprawa, że obraz lepszy niż full hd (1920x1080) czyli właśnie 2 MPix ciężko na czymkolwiek wyświetlić...

----------


## heine84

:wave:

----------


## witu102

ale w czym problem...moduł działa jak zwykły aparat cyfrowy i rejestruje obraz na SD..dlaczego na SD? bo to najbardziej powszechny i najtańszy nośnik (karta) i jakość nie zależy od karty ale od kamery..ja mam w lustrzance SD i zdjęcia 10,2MPix zapisuje bez problemu  :smile:

----------


## heine84

:wave:

----------


## witu102

dlatego warto kupić kamerkę wspomaganą diodami IR, powinno pisać, że może rejestrować obrazy przy 0-3Lux...

----------


## takedown

nie wiem jak inne urządzenia typu fotopułapki ale system monitoringu potrafi nagrać np 10 sek przed zdarzeniem, żeby właśnie obiekt nie został uchwycony w połowie.

Tak jak kolega wyżej pisze, że warto zainwestować w kamerę wspomaganą w IR i owszem ale należy pamiętać, że w nocy warunki są kiepskie i przy standardowym obiektywie 3,6mm więcej niż z 6-9 metrów twarz ciężko jest rozpoznać.

----------


## autorus

Czy ktoś robi projekt monitoringu?  Jak sam sobie wymyśle, to wyjdzie za dużo kamer albo za mało. Rozpytuje się o sam projekt bo będę kładł elektrykę i wypadałoby by położyć dodatkowe kable w odpowiednich miejscach  :smile:  A sam dobór to w przyszłości .

----------


## Domderlis

Ja się zastanawiałem kiedyś nad założeniem systemu kamer... ale w pewnym momencie zorientowałem się, że nie muszę, bo sąsiadka nie ma nic lepszego do roboty jak gapić się przez okno. Póki co taki system alarmowy mi wystarczy  :wink:

----------


## autorus

To oczywiście optymalny system, niestety ja nie mam sąsiadów   :sad:   A przynajmniej brak takich z dużą ilością czasu  :smile: 

Doczytałem, ze najlepiej puścić skrętke komputerową, kamerki megapixelowe będą od razu miały przez ten przewód zasilanie. 
Doczytałem, ze sa ograniczenia w długości przewodu do ok 40m czyli jak dla mnie bardzo dobrze. także rozłożę przewód, a jak znam życie to go zdubluję. A potem zobaczymy.

----------


## mikebudowniczy

Dzięki za pomoc! Jeszcze nie raz tu zawitam :smile:  Bye! :big grin:

----------


## mikebudowniczy

Pochodzę z dalszej miejscowości niż teoretyczny obszarze działania firmy Fuse z Lubina. Polecił mi ją znajomy i nie żałuję, że skorzystałem z ich usług. Przyjechali bez problemu, zakładając monitoring mojego domu dość powoli, ale profesjonalnie, a przy tym niedrogo. Tak więc to dobra firma, która zna się na swoich zadaniach" A wy jakie polecacie?*

----------


## tessau

A czym się wyróżnia?

----------


## dendrytus

> A czym się wyróżnia?


Jak to czym? Skretyniałym marketingowcem po g*wnianej szkole Marketingu i Zarządzania w Pierdziszewie Dolnym, spamującym po forach jaka to firma jest super.

Pewnie ma płacone 50 gr od pozytywnej opinii.

----------


## Sztywniak

firmę znam. Faktycznie wyróżnia się na rynku polskim. Dziwi mnie bardzo, dlaczego zdecydowali się na zakup beznadziejnych komentarzy po 50 gr   :sad: 
Użytkownicy tego forum to nie jest Ich target  :wink:

----------


## dorota.ba

Przepraszam, jeśli moja wypowiedź wydaje się spamowaniem. Tak nie jest oczywiście. Może faktycznie trochę za "sucho" rzuciłam o tej firmie  :smile:  Nie jestem mistrzem w pisaniu postów na forum  :wink:

----------


## Pawlo111

> Pochodzę z dalszej miejscowości niż teoretyczny obszarze działania firmy Fuse z Lubina. Polecił mi ją znajomy i nie żałuję, że skorzystałem z ich usług. Przyjechali bez problemu, zakładając monitoring mojego domu dość powoli, ale profesjonalnie, a przy tym niedrogo. Tak więc to dobra firma, która zna się na swoich zadaniach" A wy jakie polecacie?*


Pierwszy post na forum i już  tandetna reklama.

----------


## Pawlo111

> Nie żałuję
> Długo szukałem wykonawcy monitoringu i w końcu zdecydowałem się na firmę Fuse z Lubina http://www.fuse.com.pl/. Na razie nie żałuję (minął już rok), a co będzie dalej to czas pokaże…


I kolejna...

----------

